# Photoshop Homepage bearbeiten?



## maxiw (12. Februar 2006)

Hi!
Ich habe in Photoshop ein Design für eine Homepage gemacht, bin ewig dran gesessen, und dann habe ich es am Ende "für Web" gespeichert. Dann werden ja logischerweiße ein paar kleinere Bilder gespeichert, aber ist es jetzt möglich die Homepage z.B. in Dreamweaver zu bearbeiten oder, auch im Dreamweaver, einen bearbeitbaren Bereich einzufügen. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust jedes mal die Homepage mit Photoshop zu bearbeiten, außerdem geht das auch nicht sehr gut!
Danke schon im Vorraus

maxiw


----------



## der_Jan (12. Februar 2006)

Deine Texte, die du verändern willst müssen in HTML geschrieben sein, dafür eignet sich Photoshop nicht (würde sowieso Image Ready nehmen, ist ja sowieso dabei). Sprich: Du exportierst dein geslicstes Bild, mit den jeweiligen Bildern als Hintergrund und fügst dann in die jeweiligen Tabellen(oder DIV Tags) den Text mit Photoshop ein.


----------



## maxiw (12. Februar 2006)

Was soll ich wohin exportieren? Und wo soll ich dann die div Tags einfügen?


----------



## D@nger (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
also erstmal sliced du dein Design in bestimmte Teile af (z.B. Header, Navigation, Inhalt und Footer). Jetzt speicherst du es fürs Web. Nun erhältst du in dem von dir gewählten Ordner eine index.html und in dem Ordner Bilder mehrere gif-Dateien.
Wenn du die index.html jetzt in z.B. Dreamweaver öffnest wirst du feststellen, dass das Bild in einer Tabelle aufgeteilt ist. Den Text fügst du jetzt folgendermaßen hinzu:

Du klickst deinen Inhaltsbereich an und löschst das Bild darin.
Nun fügst du das Bild als Hintergrund in diese Zelle ein und stellst die richtige Höhe und Breite für diese Zeile ein.
Jetzt kannst du auf em Hintergrund schreiben.


----------



## maxiw (12. Februar 2006)

OK! Danke .....


----------

